# Storing tobacco in heat



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I searched "Pipe tobacco storage" and in the first 4 pages I didn't find any thing answering my question.

I have 12 mason jars each holding about 2 ounces of aromatic tobaccos. Recently I started to like the idea of smoking my pipe on the way to / and or back from work. My concern is if I want to smoke it on the way back if I keep the baccy in my car it may get really hot. The weather in the summer can be anywhere in the 70-90's making the inside of my car dramatically hotter in the 8-10 hours I work. Will this damage the tobacco? If I keep it in the mason jar will it still (if) damage the tobacco?

Also on a side note I think I may want to venture further into the world of pipes. I have 2 pipes currently. I have 1 nording (normal sized bowl) and 1 Savinelli Hercules (HUGE bowl) I am think I will place an order on MM to buy like 5-10 cobs to try new stuff out. My experience now has been limited to aromatics. I have always been MUCH more into cigars (have about 300-400) and enjoy stronger (maduro / corojo) blends. What would the fellas here recommend to try. Please visit here if you have any advice / insight in that regard.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

If you're bringing the entire mason jar, can't you just bring it into your work? That's what I've done it the past. Or just bring enough for the days smokes in a plastic baggie or tobacco pouch. I can't comment on the effect of heat, but those are some ideas


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Fill both pipes on the way to work. Smoke one and put the other filled pipe in your trunk. Heat will not be kind to your tobacco. The sunlight hitting the windows increases the heat so try your trunk instead. 

As an aside, tobacco in mason jars should be stored in a cool, dark place. If your person is comfortable, your tobacco will be. The converse is also true.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Claes said:


> Also on a side note I think I may want to venture further into the world of pipes. I have 2 pipes currently. I have 1 nording (normal sized bowl) and 1 Savinelli Hercules (HUGE bowl) I am think I will place an order on MM to buy like 5-10 cobs to try new stuff out. My experience now has been limited to aromatics. I have always been MUCH more into cigars (have about 300-400) and enjoy stronger (maduro / corojo) blends. What would the fellas here recommend to try. Please visit here if you have any advice / insight in that regard.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!


I have 4 Sav Hercules pipes. Big pipes RULE! 

If you are a cigar lover, aromatics probably won't satisfy you. You'll prefer a pipe tobacco with more of a heavy tobacco taste. My two best recs which I stumbled upon quite by accident:

Gawith & Hoggarth Kendal Kentucky
Cornell & Diehl Burley Flake #3.

I'd start with the latter first. It's a blend of burley tobaccos with a little bit of virginia and some perique. I'm smoking a tin of it currently. It has some cigar notes and is a very robust and flavorful smoke. If you like it and want to pursue that flavor to its ultimate, C&D's Old Joe Krantz would be the next step.

The G&H is another robust tobacco that is cut in a shag, which means it's very fine and will burn quickly. Good, honest tobacco. Puff.com's own EvanS sent me a sample a year ago with the message "This is THE sh*t!", and he wasn't lying. The 5 bowl sample he sent me turned into a 2 pound purchase.

These tobaccos are very much stronger than aromatics but should not put off a maduro guy such as yourself.


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

You could also invest in a pipe and tobacco pouch which you could just carry into work. I have one that will hold six pipes, tobacco, lighter etc... Also one that will hold only one pipe and some tobacco. Small investment to protect your pipes.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Well exactly how hot is too hot? 80 or 90 degrees or so in the shade is fine, right?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Well exactly how hot is too hot? 80 or 90 degrees or so in the shade is fine, right?


First question - I honestly don't know.

Second question - I'm sticking with around 60-65 degrees and very low to no humidity. 80-90 sounds too hot but I really don't have any experience with testing that theory. I'm playing it safe with my cellared 50-60 pounds of tobacco.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses,

I don't want to bring it to work persay just because knowing myself I will probably forget it. Also I don't like the idea of keeping a few hundred bucks worth of pipes / baccy around. I don't trust everyone haha. 

dmkerr thanks for the flavor recommendations.

Jim can you possibly post some links to what you are mentioning?


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

Claes, the following are a few links of the pouches I am referring to:

4 Pipe Combination Pipe Pouch

Accessories - Pipe Cases and Tobacco Pouches

Pipe Bags and Pouches Martin Wess 4-Pipe Bag Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com

4noggins.com - Tobacco Pouches and Pipe Cases


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Unless you have a commute that involves traveling across country, why would you need to bring a Mason jar with you? A simple solution to your concerns would seem to be two corn cob pipes (or 2 basket pipes) and a couple of ziplock baggies. Pack both pipes, put one in a baggie and smoke the other on the way to work. When you arrive, give it a quick clean out, put it in one of the baggies and place it under the seat or in the trunk. Take the unsmoked, packed pipe in the baggie into work with you. If you have no access to a drawer, locker, etc. it likely will fit in your pocket. When you get home, you can clean and pack them to be ready for the next day.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

If you're storing your tobacco in high heat and in an air-tight container, it will sweat and create condensation thus wetting and possibly molding the tobacco over time. Just food for thought. The best route is a pouch or as mentioned, pre-load the pipes for he trips to & from work.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

ghe said:


> Unless you have a commute that involves traveling across country, why would you need to bring a Mason jar with you? A simple solution to your concerns would seem to be two corn cob pipes (or 2 basket pipes) and a couple of ziplock baggies. Pack both pipes, put one in a baggie and smoke the other on the way to work. When you arrive, give it a quick clean out, put it in one of the baggies and place it under the seat or in the trunk. Take the unsmoked, packed pipe in the baggie into work with you. If you have no access to a drawer, locker, etc. it likely will fit in your pocket. When you get home, you can clean and pack them to be ready for the next day.


The mason jar idea was more speculative if that would keep better than baggies in the jeep.

I don't have a trunk as I drive a Jeep. I think I will just take a little baccy and throw it in a ziplock and keep it that way. I don't like pre-packing as much. Filling the bowl is part of the ritual to me.

Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

I think it might help if we knew what you did...
Do you work at a desk w/a locked drawer? Put your pipes and car keys together in it.
Do you carry a briefcase? Most pipe pouches (thinking of the 2 pipe/tobacco holders) aren't too big.
Do you work in a place where, like me, you can bring a backpack? I carry 4 pipes and 4 oz of tobacco with me every time I go to work. 
If you have none of these options, try a small tobacco pouch that will fit in a pocket and a mini-cob/vest pocket pipe. You can also try putting a pipe in your glove box for those awful hot Chicago suburbia summer days. If you're really worried about the heat, throw a portable ice-pack in there too (wrapped in a ziploc baggie, of course... they tend to sweat).


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm a retail manager. Storage in my jeep is the best thing I want to do. I could bring it inside with me, but I don't want to deal with explaining the pipe / baccy to all my employees (curiosity) all the time. Also like I had said earlier I have a lot of younger teens and such in the building. I don't trust them to leave my things alone. I have an office I can lock up but that gets hotter than my car would lol.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

I wonder if a soup thermos would work.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Leave the jar at home and use a zippered vinyl tobacco pouch big enough to dip/fill you pipe from. Keep just enough tobacco in it to get you thru a couple days and you'll be fine. Keep this in your truck and enjoy. The heat won't bother it with the small quantities you speak of. Just keep the pouch out of the sun (the pipe too!) and enjoy a smoke to/from work (I do the same thing and it's SOOOO relaxing to enjoy a smoke in the truck after a long day).

Mason jars are great for storing tobacco btw, just not the best for in the car if you're dealing with high heat as it may cause condensation/sweating inside the jar.


----------

